# Tony Parker suffers mild injury in International Tourney



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> As if seeing Manu Ginobili getting injured in international play last summer wasn't enough, Spurs guard Tony Parker suffered a right ankle injury against Austria in the first game of an International Tournament in Strasbourg in preparation for EuroBasket 2009.
> 
> According to an online report, Parker felt pain in his left thigh 12 minutes into the game. Because of the extent of the thigh pain, Parker never realized he also suffered a mild sprained right ankle.
> 
> ...


http://projectspurs.com/2009-articles/july/parker-suffers-mild-injury-in-eurobasket-qualifier.html


----------

